# Possesed Television



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I wasnt sure which section to post this in, sorry in advance if I have posted this in the wrong place.

I wanted to know if anyone has ever built a possesed t.v., turns on/off randomly, white noise, snow, rolling picture and good shots of something dead on the screen (similar to the little girl in the movie, The Ring)

Something I had thought of was to use a DVD with the above mentioned effects and then figure out a way to power it on/off (might be the simplest?) I didnt want to re-invent the wheel and thought this would be the best place to ask for help.

Is there a dvd with forementioned theme I could buy? 
Anyone have any luck making thier own dvd? where did you get the effect shots to use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know of any DVD exactly like this, but what I had in mind was something a little more sinister than using your own TV - using someones elses TV, with a low power (thus legal) VHF TV transmitter, like one of the two below.
Imagine someone watching TV on halloween night, and suddenly the screen goes snowy and they hear spirit voices coming through... the possiblites are amazing.
For you own haunt, it's effective if the patrons can examine the TV and find no cable hookup to it. 
http://www.northcountryradio.com/Kitpages/lptvx.htm 
or
Amazon.com: Ramsey TV6C VHF TV Transmitter Kit: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31MZ5E98G1L


----------



## riskaboy (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I am working on this effect right know. 
We have a room with a TV playing White Noise, with people talking, and flashes with random photos. The DVD will be on Loop. 
We were not thinking about turning the TV off. However it might be a good idea, as the tv will be the only light in the room. I would not put a switch on the TV or DVD player as it has a long reset/refresh time. I would great an AV switch, which will just cut the audio and video to the tv, making its cut black for some time.
When i am done with the DVD maybe the end of the month. I will shoot you a PM.
PEace
Joe


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

riskaboy said:


> Well, I am working on this effect right know.
> We have a room with a TV playing White Noise, with people talking, and flashes with random photos. The DVD will be on Loop.
> We were not thinking about turning the TV off. However it might be a good idea, as the tv will be the only light in the room. I would not put a switch on the TV or DVD player as it has a long reset/refresh time. I would great an AV switch, which will just cut the audio and video to the tv, making its cut black for some time.
> When i am done with the DVD maybe the end of the month. I will shoot you a PM.
> ...


That would be awesome! I know alittle about video editing, but I went looking for stock footage of television interference, static, ect and they want over 200.00 per video file. ive found this cost from 2-3 different places I was able to track down.. not worth it imo.

I also thought about the looping and then having a A/V switch that would switch the tv picture only off and on every once in a while randomly.

Please let me know when you have that file done, I would be very greatfull!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We did something like this last year. I hooked up a small TV to one of those motion sensors that you put on the front of your garage. You can wire the sensors so they just plug into a regular outlet. And you can get adaptors so you can plug the tv into the light socket of the sensors.

Once you have it all plugged it, when somebody walks in front of the sensor, the tv turns on.

If you are wanting to play a dvd of sorts, you can have the DVD player hooked up to a different power source so it will keep repeating... But only show up with the TV is on. (of course! )

If that isn't clear enough I can try to put a how-to together for ya.

Hope this helps... Let us know how things go!


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Creating your own custom DVD isn't too hard, any up to date decent DVD burning software suite like Nero offers tools to burn video to DVD, even numerous video clips; and they offer some editing special FX too. Use lots of reverse reverb on the audio too, for that "Poltergeist" type effect.

Question -does the warm up time of the TV distract from the illusion? It would be better to have a system that could switch (instantly) from , say, the TV's video input, which is black and silent when there's no signal, to a regular RF channel (for snow and DVD) when someone walks by, which would give instant results, but how you would hook that up to an automated system, I don't know - it'd be much more complex.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Er...guys? Why not have the illusion of the tv turning off and on by editing in on the DVD the effect of the tv going to black, zooming out of snow with the pinpoint of light, silence, and then zooming in to snow picture again with sound after a few momants? You never have to worry about actually turning it on or off...just give the illusion. (?)


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Something I thought was cool for a television was replacing the screen with a plastic, and you have a face inside that's pushed out into the plastic, making it look like someone is trying to escape


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i've seen that too Beepem!

Your best bet definatly is burning a DVD with Sickie's idea. 
If you really wanted to you could have a hidden actor just turn it on and off but that isn't your best option, just my quick easy thought


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

don't forget to record the sound of the tv as it comes on and goes off


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree with burning a dvd to run on loop, but im having a hard time finding the footage I need/want. Ive never tried recording from tv to pc, that might be an option to get the static and rolling picture (if I can find one of the old adjustible knob type t.v.'s

If anyone knows where I can get some footage of a malfunctioning tv, please let me know.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hellspawn said:


> I agree with burning a dvd to run on loop, but im having a hard time finding the footage I need/want. Ive never tried recording from tv to pc, that might be an option to get the static and rolling picture (if I can find one of the old adjustible knob type t.v.'s
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get some footage of a malfunctioning tv, please let me know.


*BUMP!!!*​
I too am looking for a recording of "white noise"
I have the audio, but no picture!

HELP!
:jol:.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've not done any video editing so I'm not sure how acurate this is, but found this on another forum in response to a similar question.



> Do you have any video editing software?
> If so, there's probably an option to create it within the editing software (eg. in Adobe Premiere 6.5, you could select "new->black video" or "new->color matte", then go to the "effects" tab and add a noise effect set at 100%).


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

joker said:


> I've not done any video editing so I'm not sure how acurate this is, but found this on another forum in response to a similar question.


Yeah but I'm using Microsoft Movie Maker... and it really doesn't have that many options on it.
.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

You know that you can turn a regular TV to an un used TV channel (such as one or a channel over 100) and it will create the snow. I don't know if that will work...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I know that... But I don't know how I would get it onto my computer...
.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I can make you some white noise in Final Cut (as long as the deadline is a little ways off). Is there anything you want added to it (ex: TV on/off, other spooky images/animations)?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

awesome! And sure! If you can add it, a tv on/off would be great! Thanks!
.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to do this for the halloween party last year, but I didn't have enough time to put the dvd together. I was going to have white noise and clips of different halloween movies pop up on the screen. The way I did the white noise was I took out the cable wire and recorded. I think I want to do a scene outside this year of the saw movie. I most likely will be using the motion detector to have the screen go on when the kids get close. I would love to see Mr. Chicken's white noise on the video because although I took the cable out and recorded I wasn't that satisfied with it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Yeah but I'm using Microsoft Movie Maker... and it really doesn't have that many options on it.
> .


FYF sent you a PM that might help.


----------

